
Implementation of On-Device Deep Learning Model for Image Recognition - dragonstyle
https://blog.loseit.com/2017/11/10/on-device-image-recognition/
======
wronghorse
If we can run a highly sophisticated image recognition model like Hotdog or
not-Hotdog directly on a phone, anything is possible.

